# New Martin Luther Exhibit



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2008)

The Reformer's Rubbish: Archaeologists Unveil Secrets of Luther's Life - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International (October 28, 2008)


----------



## turmeric (Nov 1, 2008)

Is not even the trash sacred?  Wait! We now have Luther relics!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 1, 2008)

Interesting article.

Luther, a brilliant, yet extreemely BLUNT man....

Frankly, I wonder, had I actually met the man, if I'd be able to admire him as I do?


----------

